# Forums Suggestion



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

I think that with the present post volume in the Polling Place that it should be divided in to two forums - an off topic polling place and a DBS related polling place. It would help those who came to see polls about DBS stuff separate them from the many off topic polls.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

For now one polling place is enough. With only 1 or 2 polls being added a day it really is not that confusing.

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------

